# HCF cable



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

HCF cable in a chiropractic office? Do you have to use it in the treatment rooms? NEC does not specify it but just wandering what everyone's opinion is?


----------



## WEIDNER (May 22, 2012)

ElectricZombie said:


> HCF cable in a chiropractic office? Do you have to use it in the treatment rooms? NEC does not specify it but just wandering what everyone's opinion is?


Kinda depends on if the AHJ classifies it as a patient care area. What's next massage parlors? 
Check 517.


----------

